# Pool Hopping on RCI Trade



## normalrog (May 7, 2013)

We will be staying at OKW 05/19-26/13; our first DVC RCI trade.  I had assumed that the "pool hopping" feature would be available to us on an RCI trade, but reviewing previous TUG threads it looks like that may not be the case.  It is just my wife & I and we had planned on checking out several of the DVC pools just for variety.

How is pool access controlled, and how diligent are they in enforcing this?  How do they know if you are a DVC member?  Do they really care about this?

Thanks for any info...


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 7, 2013)

DVC has gotten strict at some of their resorts - Beach Club Villas -- NOT GOING TO HAPPEN. AKV - again, NO! The new one Bay Lake Towers is 
another, NO POOL hopping. 
Then there is the "crowd control" factor: they can restrict it (their way of say No Pool Hopping) if a pool becomes over crowded.

How - room key to that resort. And at Beach Club, wrist bands with a lifeguard checking as you enter the pool area.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 7, 2013)

In May, I suspect that you'll be able to get into most of them.

I know that BLT requires a key to get into the pool area, but people are always holding it open to let others in.

I've heard that BCV is the most enforced.

As long as you don't mind the risk of getting told no or getting kicked out, I'd say go for it.


----------



## Myxdvz (May 7, 2013)

Pool Hopping is technically a DVC Member perk, not a resort perk so it will not be available to renters.

Enforcement is another issue entirely.  Most resorts don't check.  SAB is strict.  How do they know?  Your KTTW card will tell them you're in that resort and/or if you're a DVC member staying on points.

I've heard complaints from DVC members that even people NOT staying at offsite reports even sneak in.


----------



## Daddio (May 8, 2013)

You'll have no problems using the pools at Old Key West, Saratoga Springs, Boardwalk Villas and Wilderness Lodge. These pools are not monitored and pool hopping is permitted. You may also be able to use either pool at Animal Kingdom as no one there checks key cards, however, it is not an allowed pool hop. You will not likely get into Stormalong Bay at Beach Club as that pool is gated and monitored with wristbands being issued. Bay Lake Tower is hit and miss and someone there will have to have opened the gate with a key for you to access it. 

Your room key will say DVC on it, indicating that you are staying on points. All RCI exchanges into Disney are treated as DVC reservations. Keep in mind that vehicle access to these resorts is not necessarily permitted even though pool hopping is and it will be up to the guard as to whether to allow you access. If parking is not available, you'll have to find other means to get there.

Enjoy your trip!

~ David


----------



## MichaelColey (May 8, 2013)

Great detail on pool hopping, Daddio!





Daddio said:


> Keep in mind that vehicle access to these resorts is not necessarily permitted even though pool hopping is and it will be up to the guard as to whether to allow you access.


My experience has been that if you tell the guard you're staying at another DVC property (which they can see from the parking pass in your car) and you wanted to check this one out, that they're happy to let you in.  Of course YMMV.


----------



## dvc_john (May 8, 2013)

Pool hopping is a perk of DVC membership. The following is from the DVC member site. It's unfortunate that so many people seem to think that the rules are only for other people. And really!! Encouraging people to pool hop to pools that are excluded from pool hopping altogether! Pretty disgusting IMHO. 

*When staying on your Membership at any Disney Vacation Club Resort*
at the Walt Disney World Resort or Disney’s Vero Beach Resort, you
and any Guests staying with you are permitted to use most of the other
Disney Vacation Club and Walt Disney World Resort hotel pools (in
addition to the pool at the resort hotel at which you are staying) if they
are not at capacity. If the pool you are visiting reaches capacity, you may
be asked to leave in order to accommodate Guests of that resort hotel.
Please check with a host or hostess at the front desk of the resort you
wish to visit before you go to find out about pool-access availability.
You must present your current Key to the World Card with your “DVC
Member” designation on it to use the other resort hotel pools.
Pool hopping is not available at Bay Cove Pool at Bay Lake Tower at
Disney’s Contemporary Resort, Uzima Pool and Samawati Springs Pool
at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge, Stormalong Bay at Disney’s Yacht &
Beach Club Resorts, the leisure pool at Disney’s Beach Club Villas, and
the pools at Disney’s Art of Animation Resort. There are no exceptions to
this policy.
Resort hotel pools may become unavailable from time to time due to
capacity limitations. Due to the high occupancy that is expected, you and
any Guests staying with you may not pool hop during the dates listed on


----------



## timeos2 (May 8, 2013)

If you are there as an RCI trade guest then you ARE the DVC guest and should get everything that a "regular" owner guest would. Including pool hopping if that is the norm. 

It gets a little less clear with renters. But I would say go for it anyway - the worse they can say is no.

The level of arrogance and "we're better than xx" attitude of far too many DVC owners is one of the real turn offs to DVC.  They are not alone, other so called name brands have some similar attitudes, but it seems most prevalent among DVC'ers.  As a guest ignore it. It is basically anger that they are paying twice (or more) what you pay for your fees to get the same experience. Just enjoy and return to your "hovel" operation next year.  Oh, and be sure to pay your $95 penalty to be treated as a second or third class citizen as well!


----------



## dvc_john (May 8, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> If you are there as an RCI trade guest then you ARE the DVC guest and should get everything that a "regular" owner guest would. Including pool hopping if that is the norm.
> 
> It gets a litle les clear with renters. But I would say go for it anyway - the worse they can say is no.



From the DVC site:
*you and any Guests staying with you are permitted to use most of the other Disney Vacation Club and Walt Disney World Resort hotel pools *

I disagree. Only guests staying with the member can use the pool hopping perk.

And in any case, excluded pools are just that: *EXCLUDED*


----------



## Rsauer3473 (May 8, 2013)

The resort where you stay is encoded in the reservation number on your key card. A security person or lifeguard can tell by looking at your key card whether or not you are staying at that resort. Cards used to identify DVC Member on them, but no more.

In 20 years of DVC ownership we have used every pool other than BLT, although the wrist bands at BCV make it not worth the bother. We were checked once on July 4th at Boardwalk but were allowed to stay. Like reusing refillable mugs, pool-hopping is little enforced by Disney. The worst that will happen is that you will be politely asked to leave. Just say you didn't understand the rule.


----------



## dvc_john (May 8, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> The level of arrogance and "we're better than xx" attitude of far too many DVC owners is one of the real turn offs to DVC.



I apologize for my 'arrogance'. I guess that I'm just one of the shrinking number of people who play by the rules, and don't just take what I'm not entitled to, even if I could get away with it!


----------



## timeos2 (May 8, 2013)

dvc_john said:


> I apologize for my 'arrogance'. I guess that I'm just one of the shrinking number of people who play by the rules, and don't just take what I'm not entitled to, even if I could get away with it!



I'm with you on the rules. And the rules say an RCI Exchange guests are to receive all items that the owner, who the guest replaces, would also get. They (DVC) already broke the pact by imposing a formerly disallowed fee not charged to owners (RCI capitulated to DVC on that thanks to II) - taking away any other rights is not playing fair or playing by the rules. Rules should apply to all.


----------



## Myxdvz (May 8, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> I'm with you on the rules. And the rules say an RCI Exchange guests are to receive all items that the owner, who the guest replaces, would also get. They (DVC) already broke the pact by imposing a formerly disallowed fee not charged to owners (RCI capitulated to DVC on that thanks to II) - taking away any other rights is not playing fair or playing by the rules. Rules should apply to all.



Again, pool hopping is a Member perk not a Resort perk.  Just like DVC Member discounts, BLT ToTWL perks.  Technically, renters and RCI exchanges are not members and so, this perk should not be available to them.

That is not arrogance.  Those are the rules.  All DVC Resort perks are available to renters and exchangers like EMH, etc.  This one is not.

Again, enforcement is not done in most cases, except SAB.  But just because its allowed in some cases mean that people should feel entitled to it.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 8, 2013)

I don't think anyone is talking about entitlement, but rather what is allowed by Disney (whether officially or unofficially).

As long as there are no capacity/crowding issues (and I've never seen that at any DVC property on any of my trips), I don't see Disney bumping up the enforcement.

FWIW, I've never pool hopped.  I haven't needed to, because I've been to all the DVC properties.  I did walk through the pool area at the Polynesian once, when we were there to eat at 'Ohana, but we didn't swim.  Did I break the rules when I did that?  Probably.  But I didn't inconvenience anyone and it gave me an even stronger appreciation for the Polynesian (and I'm eagerly awaiting the DVC units there!).


----------



## bnoble (May 8, 2013)

> And the rules say an RCI Exchange guests are to receive all items that the owner, who the guest replaces, would also get.


Really?  Where is that rule?

That's what most of us *want* the rules to be, because it fits the spirit of exchange, but we all know that's not what the rules *are*---not just at Disney, but at many many timeshare resorts.

The "rule" in this case is listed here:
http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc...formembers/perks/PortablePerks-WDW-122912.pdf

If you don't want to be bothered to read it (emphasis added)


> *When staying on your Membership* at any Disney Vacation Club Resort
> at the Walt Disney World Resort or Disney’s Vero Beach Resort, *you
> and any Guests staying with you* are permitted to use most of the other
> Disney Vacation Club and Walt Disney World Resort hotel pools (in
> ...



Edited to add: of course, enforcement tends to be hit-or-miss.  As noted, you aren't getting into Stormalong Bay without current YC, BC, or BCV room keys; they are checked carefully.  Some of the other pools close to the theme parks will sometimes do spot checks of guests asking for room keys---I've read some first-hand reports at e.g. the Poly's feature pool of this happening.  And, personally, I don't get the appeal.  It's a hassle to get nearly anywhere on WDW property, because things are so spread out, and none of the Disney pools are worth a walk across the street, let alone a trip in a car/bus.


----------



## Myxdvz (May 8, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I don't think anyone is talking about entitlement, but rather what is allowed by Disney (whether officially or unofficially).





> <snip>guests are to receive all items that the owner, who the guest replaces, would also get



That feels entitlement and/or a sense of expectation to me.  The above implies that as a renter/exchanger at BLT, guests expect access to TotWL, pool hopping, etc

I think there's a lot of confusion between Member Perks and Resort Perks

I personally don't mind those who are staying at least in the resorts themselves unless the pools are crazy busy.  I am more mad at those who are staying offsite (or local) and use the pools.  Be polite, be honest, and don't be a nuisance.  (Disclaimer:  I'm not saying anyone here is any of the above)


----------



## Keep Traveling (May 12, 2013)

Today at blt. They were giving out wristbands for people swimming. You need to show hostess your card so you could get a wrist band


----------



## timeos2 (May 13, 2013)

bnoble said:


> Really?  Where is that rule?
> 
> That's what most of us *want* the rules to be, because it fits the spirit of exchange, but we all know that's not what the rules *are*---not just at Disney, but at many many timeshare resorts.
> 
> ...



You are confusing DVC rules with RCI / II rules. Your post reinforces my point. The RCI exchanger is not a "guest" but the "owner" for that trip) in a different body. They are to get whatever the owner and their guests get - they are them for the term of the trade. That's why charging them the penalty fee and any other nonsense because they are a non-owner is wrong. They are not a renter or a guest of an owner - they are the owner as the full rights of the ownership have been given to them for one use period.  

As for the appeal you are right with me. I have no desire to pool hop and barely any to enter the grounds or any of the parks. The whole Disney thing is a shadow of the great experience it once was.


----------



## dvc_john (May 13, 2013)

Since you won't let this thread die, I'll respond again.

There are any number of groups with special perks. They include Florida residents, AP holders, DVC members, resort guests, cast members, etc.
Some perks, like free parking at the parks overlap, and others don't. Free parking at the parks is a resort guest perk and an AP perk. A RCI exchanger gets the free parking as a resort guest, a DVC member staying offsite does not (unless they are also an AP holder.) 

RCI exchangers are entitled to resort guest perks. But they are not entitled to perks of any other group unless they are a member of that group.
Pool hopping is a DVC member perk, not a resort guest perk. To suggest that a RCI exchanger should get DVC member perks means that you think they should also get DVC discounts on selected restaurants, retail locations, tours, special park ticketed events discounts (like the Halloween and Christmas parties), La Nouba discounts (when available), access to the DVC member events including the Christmas parties and annual meeting in December, TOWL access, and the best DVC perk of all, the DVC AP discount. To get any of that, you have to have a DVC member card, much like you would have to have an AP to get AP member perks, or a Florida resident ID to get Florida resident perks.

Even DVC members only get pool hopping if staying at a DVC resort on points. They don't get it if paying cash, exchanging in thru RCI, or staying at a WDW hotel on cash or points.

I also don't think pool hopping is worth the trouble, and would just prefer that they eliminate it altogether. And I suspect that one day they just might do that since there is a lot of disallowed pool hooping going on, including locals, people staying at offsite hotels, Ft Wilderness guests using the Wilderness Lodge and Contemporary pools, etc.

Just to add, there are any number of non-DVC resorts that charge exchangers for things owners get for free. For example, Marriott BeachPlace Towers charges non-owners for parking, but not owners, Marriott's Manor Club charges non-owners for golf, but not owners, Wyndham Bonnet Creek charges non-owners for shuttle rides, but not owners. Seems your so-called RCI/II rule doesn't apply there.


----------



## timeos2 (May 13, 2013)

In other words "They started it" or "All the kids are doing it" so now it's OK? The rules are that an exchange gives the user all rights and privileges of the owner. The fact that a few places, one of the original being DVC, have broken the rules doesn't mean it's OK. And letting it go just means it will grow.  So it is best if it is pointed out and resorts that practice it be given low scores until they stop it.


----------



## Myxdvz (May 13, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> In other words "They started it" or "All the kids are doing it" so now it's OK? The rules are that an exchange gives the user all rights and privileges of the owner. The fact that a few places, one of the original being DVC, have broken the rules doesn't mean it's OK. And letting it go just means it will grow.  So it is best if it is pointed out and resorts that practice it be given low scores until they stop it.



Just as you don't want to confuse DVC rules with RCI/II Exchange Rules, please don't confuse Member Perks and Resort Perks.

This thread is about pool hopping... do you understand that it is a Member Perk and not a Resort Perk?  Ergo, it is not something that an "exchanger" gets just like he can't get the Member AP discount, the Member TOTW lounge access, etc.


----------



## twinmommy19 (May 13, 2013)

I don't get what the debate here is.  Sounds like the pool hopping is a benefit of DVC membership, no?  The exchanger does get access to every on site amenity offered by the hotel they are staying at.  This is what they are entitled to.  The other pools are not part of the resort they are staying at.  Many many resorts give owners free day usage of their facilities when they are not even staying as guests.  Does anyone take issue with this?  Disney is basically granting this same benefit, except they are restricting the benefit to times when the owner is using their points to stay on DVC property.  They HAVE to restrict this. If they granted unconditional usage at all times, their pools would constantly be jam packed and this would compromise the desirability of their hotel business.


----------



## bnoble (May 13, 2013)

> The exchanger does get access to every on site amenity offered by the hotel they are staying at.


Even this isn't quite true.  If the community hall at a DVC resort has DVDs available to watch, Members get to borrow them for free, but guests/exchangers/renters have to pay a few bucks per day.



> You are confusing DVC rules with RCI / II rules.


I'm still waiting for you to show me where this rule is written.


----------

